# were is the best place to get plain glass tanks from



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

im looking for a place to get some plain glass tanks, i need them to be delivered, looking for something like the clearseal ones, its just hard to find plain tanks now a days, 99% come as full set ups with stands ect, anyone know anywere


----------



## billsy (Nov 29, 2008)

I wouldn't mind a few of these as well, i'm not having much luck either :devil:

Will let you know if i find any : victory:


----------



## GeckoD (May 30, 2010)

You're better off going straight to the supplier:2thumb:
Although persuading them to build you a one off might be tricky lol
You could measure up, get the glass cut and make it yourself?


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

[email protected] (about all we've ever bought there) did just do tanks - we've bought the 4' Clearseal one for turtles as turtles should not have lids on their tanks. This was a couple of years ago so I'm not sure if they still do them. It was about £50 just for the tank though. Alternatively, you could try eBay and as the weather improves car boot sales, both have kept us supplied!


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

U need Matt from custom aquaria. He's a great guy and can make anything you want And deliver. 

CustomAquaria_home


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

all im after is standard size fish tanks but 6/8 of them just no fish shops sell them anymore its all these full set ups lol


----------



## Pearson Design (Jan 21, 2010)

[email protected] still sell clearseal.

if not Seabray will make you any tank.
my LFS always has standard glass tanks in stock aswell.

where are you located?


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

they don't sell perfecto or all glass brands there?


----------



## Paul Butler (Mar 7, 2010)

HABU said:


> they don't sell perfecto or all glass brands there?


Don't think so ...

Pets @ home do clearseal tanks as others have said, you are in the North West? look up Aquariums Ltd, Sue Hands owns it, they make aquariums, bit pricey but excellent tanks. Also look up Barlow Aquatics, Giles makes nice tanks too and are not as pricey


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

Matt can make normal fish tanks.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

custom made tanks?

that shouldn't be necessary...

here just tanks are always available...


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

For ****sake all standard glass tanks are made by companies. Matt has been making glass products for a long time. It's nothing for him to stick 5 pieces of glass together and stick it on his delivery run. Likely to be cheaper that a pet shop! Why not call the number tomorrow and ask the horses mouth rather than people on here that can't answer your questions. Matt is a really good guy he supplies loads of shops and happy to work with general Joe, and I'm sure he would be glad of the work. Support small businesses!


----------



## bigpig (Dec 8, 2009)

Any tanks that you get in a shop will have a bit of a mark up on them, much better to go direct to the makers.
I see you are in the North West; try Barlows aquatic trading in Accrington. They make the tanks themselves, will do any size that you want, and are about half the price of shop bought.


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

animalstorey said:


> For ****sake all standard glass tanks are made by companies. Matt has been making glass products for a long time. It's nothing for him to stick 5 pieces of glass together and stick it on his delivery run. Likely to be cheaper that a pet shop! Why not call the number tomorrow and ask the horses mouth rather than people on here that can't answer your questions. Matt is a really good guy he supplies loads of shops and happy to work with general Joe, and I'm sure he would be glad of the work. Support small businesses!


wots with the attitude? yeh i like to support small businesses but local is best for me i have looked for wot i want size wise and cant find any, i know matt is good but for the sizes i want they wont come cheap from him, its not all about just sticking 5 bits of glass together realy lol


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

just make sure the glass is tempered... unless it is a small tank...


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

The attitude is cos people try to help and then get it thrown back at them.'one min your saying you can't find anything local, its not basic enough and you don't want them customs built (which they all are). Go to pets at home or other pet shop and get them and stop fussing. Shit any aquarium shop will build you standard glass tanks it really isn't rocket science. Damn even google will be able to give you local shops selling them if you put your area in with the item. I just though you know this guys got a problem that can easily be solved at a good price and delivered to the door why not help. I forgot why I stopped helping people and now I just remembered.


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

I worked for boss aquariums for 9 yrs I know a little bit about making glass tanks.
So matts too expensive..Like you've just phoned him. You want local but there isn't anything? Y not try the free adds or even eBay then.


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

animalstorey said:


> I worked for boss aquariums for 9 yrs I know a little bit about making glass tanks.
> So matts too expensive..Like you've just phoned him. You want local but there isn't anything? Y not try the free adds or even eBay then.


i know one of the managers of boss aquariums and he is sorting me a price out tomorrow, im going by the price that matt charges for his spider tanks so the fish tanks i want will not be cheap realy


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

shep1979 said:


> i know one of the managers of boss aquariums and he is sorting me a price out tomorrow, im going by the price that matt charges for his spider tanks so the fish tanks i want will not be cheap realy


But that's where you are wrong! There's more time involved to make small glass vivs and spider tanks! Years ago I had a number of glass vivs made by Matt at 3x2x2 and they were only £60 each your not looking for anything more than maybe a double based tank. 
Who do you know at boss?


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

animalstorey said:


> But that's where you are wrong! There's more time involved to make small glass vivs and spider tanks! Hrs ago I had a number of bibs made by Matt at 3x2x2 and they were only £60 each your not looking for anything more than maybe a double based tank.
> Who do you know at boss?


i know andrew from boss i have been supplying him for some time, i will phone matt tomoz then just to see wot his prices are then


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

Well then you should know that they often have poor workmanship, leaky tanks, bad customer service, very late deliveries and are miles up in Falkirk. If your good friends with Andrew I'm surprised your asking where to get them from.


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

animalstorey said:


> Well then you should know that they often have poor workmanship, leaky tanks, bad customer service, very late deliveries and are miles up in Falkirk. If your good friends with Andrew I'm surprised your asking where to get them from.


just keeping my options open realy fella, got some im watching on ebay that end tonite so if the price is right i will try to get them


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

I really am not trying to up set you or anyone I just wanted to help and of the companies i do know that make glass vivs/tanks etc I would always call and see what Matt could do first. I still have vivs he made 15 years ago in use.


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

this place sells the clearseal all glass tanks and delivers

http://www.onlineaquariumstore.com/


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

Add to that compulsory liquidation for the second time (company house aug2010) and yet still trading.


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

If you do a google search on BOSS aquariums, they have a bit of a reputation for being somewhat 'leaky'


----------

